# Archive > Open content archive > News Archive >  Server move

## I Robot

The site is being moved to another server during the course of Sunday 2nd July. It has been carefully planned to keep downtime to a minimum - but you never know what wrinkle might come up. So if the site is down during the course of the day, please be patient and come back later.

----------


## AndreMorgenrood

All seems to have gone well. And at this moment it's MUCH faster  :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

After reading your experience with www.umhlangaonline.co.za I was nipping a bit, but seems to have gone fine.

Well done Gavin at Diamatrix  :Clap:

----------

